# Bindings: Rome Strut?



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

stiffer than the madisons, better for freeriding than park. rome makes quality stuff though, congrats on the board


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks 

do you know how much stiffer they are? I doubt I will be doing much park...

or would it be better to get Ride bindings?


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

get the k2 virtue. I rode a pair of ride vxns last year, and wanted to upgrade them this year. I first wanted to get the ride dvas, then read stuff about the crappy rachets on last years, then i was looking into rome but the madisons seemed too soft for me and the struts too stiff. I then hears good stuff about the guys k2 formula and had a look at the girls version the virtue. At first i was worried they would be too soft but the k2 site made them seem like a really good all-around binding. For a high-end binding their not too expensive so i went for it. They have a ton of nice features like a hinge strap and this pop-up disk cover. The straps are really comfortable and the toe strap holds better than my rides did. After riding them last weekend, i can oficially say im in love. They were just as, if not more responsive than my old rides, but were more flexible laterally. This made for a smooth responsive ride down the hill but also made butters much easier. They have the perfect mix for all-mountain riding, and are so comfy they haped get rid of my foot pain. k2 virtues>rides IMO.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

my wife has the struts and really likes them. great adjustability and great response. pretty much everything you'd want in a freeride binding.


----------

